# سؤال ياجماعة تمديد مواسير المياه والصرف الصحي......



## hajji81 (25 فبراير 2011)

ما الغاية او الهدف العلمي عند تمديد مواسير مياه او صرف صحي
ان يوضع في الخندق او الحفرية خراسانة(بحص) لحتى منتصف الماسورة
ومن ثم وضع طبقة بطحة
لماذا لانوضع تراب مباشرة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم وضع الخرسانه بهذا الشكل يحفظ الخط من الانثناء للاسفل نتيجة الضغط لوزن التراب الذي يغطيه ووضع التراب فوق الانبوب يمنع انتقال الضغط العامودي على الانبوب اما من الوزن او من المعدات او الآليات التي تمر فوق الانبوب . منعا لانكسار الانبوب .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## شريف روميو (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم:احب ان اضيف ان وضع المواسير بهذا الشكل قبل وضع الرمال عليها يمنع فرصه ثقبها بسهوله من اى شئ معدنى داخل الرمال ويحفظها جيدا من الثنى او الكسر او حتى التسريب بسهوله باذن الله.


----------



## jamalalkassab (1 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز هذه العمليه تعطي متانة للانبوب لمقاومةالضغوطات الخارجية ويوزع الضغط على مساحة اكبر واما التراب فينقل اي قوه مؤثرة بشكل مباشر وبالتالي تاثير اكبر على الانبوب


----------



## ارشد عماد (7 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز احب ان اضيف شيء ان وضع الحصى ( 5 - 19 ) يعمل على شكل فلتر للتربة التي يوجد فيها مياه جوفية بحيث تصبح شبكة من الخطوط الترشيح موازية لخطوط المجاري اما في الترب التي لاتحتوي مياه جوفية فيفضل وضع التراب افضل من الخرسانة بعد حدل جانب الحفر حدل يدوي وذلك لان التراب يعطي وسادة جيدة للانبوب واضافة الى ذلك يسهل صيانة الخطوط بعد ذلك يعني اذا حصل كسر تكون عملية الاصلاح اسهل مما تكون عليه وضع الحرسانة وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## احمد سامي السراي (14 مارس 2011)

*بسمك اللهم*

احب ان اضيف معلومة ان انابيب الماء يتم مدها على وسادة من الرمل وتغطى بطبقة من الرمل لحماية الانبوب من الانكسار نتيجة الاحمال العالية بالاضافة الى ان الرمل يعتبر كمؤشر للدلالة على وجود انبوب ماء اوقابلوات الكهرباء والاتصالات وبالتالي حماية الانبوب من التعرض للكسر نتيجة الحفريات اثناء اعمال الصيانة او المشاريع الاخرى


----------



## بسمة الجرادي (16 مارس 2011)

:81:احب اعرف انواع شبكات المياة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخت بسمة السؤال غير واضح هل المقصود مادة انابيب الشبكات ام ماذا .


----------



## mfbabili (23 مارس 2011)

الجواب اكيد : 1- لانابيب الصرف الصحي مفيد جدا كي نثبت الماسورة كي لا تتحرك حتى نتأكد من ميولها ومن ثم نتابع الحماية بكامل تغليفها ...2 - انابيب المياه او الكهرباء فهي لا تحتاج ردم حتى النصف لان الميول غير ضرورية 100 % وبالتالي ممكن ردمها مباشرة . 3 - يتم تغليف الماسورة اقله ارتفاع 30 سم للحماية من نوع الرمل الصحراوي الناعم مازار و............بعد ذلك لا يهم لانها صبقات دفان عادية من مواد مختارة وفق التصنيف ترص وتدمك حتى لا تهبط ........ وللاسف غالبا ما تهبط.............م محمود


----------



## منهالي (13 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا رمضان مبارك عليكم وعلى الامة الاسلامية 
ثانيا جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني على هذه المعلومات 
ثالثا عندي سؤال مشابه لموضوعنا 
انا الان مشرف على وحدة سكنية جديدة 
وقد وصلنا الى مد انابيب المياه وسؤالي هو انه وجدت في المخطط ثلاثة انابيب مياه:
1- مياه باردة 
2- مياه حارة 
3- مياه حارة راجعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤالي عن البند الثالث(ماذا يعني هذا الانبوب ومن اين يأتي و و و و و و الخ) 
افيدوني وجزاكم الله كل خير 
علما اني اختصاصي ليس معماريا وانما تحكم وتشغيل 
لذالك اتمنى من الاخوة ان يشرحوا لي بالتفصيل 
تقبلوا مروري 
اخوكم م. منهل


----------



## المهندس\ محمود رضو (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لو سمحتم كيف يمكن ان اختار المضحة المناسبة لرفعالمياه للخزان العلوي
اريد ان اعرف الحسابات بالفصيل بعد اذنكم؟


----------



## منهالي (18 أغسطس 2011)

اخ محمود لا انا ولا نت وجدنا اجوبة 
انشالله عن قريب رح تلقى الاجابات انشاء الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخ منهالي تحياتي
بخصوص الانبوب الثالث هو الخط الراجع من وحدات (رديتر التدفئة ) الى البويلر لان الدائرة مغلقة
وبالتوفيق


----------



## bashar s hatem (18 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي الكريم - انبوب المياه الحارة الراجعة يوضع بهدف تدوير المياه الساخنة لتكون المياه ساخنة فورا عند فتح الصمام للإستخدام ولا تحتاج لوقت إضافي لوصول المياه الساخنة عند الطلب وذلك عن طريق تركيب مضخة تسريع أو بوستر على هذا الأنبوب .


----------

